
Domino’s rolls out upgraded tech-driven offerings such as zero click pizza order - lladnar
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/06/09/dominos-roll-out-upgraded-tech-driven-offerings-such-as-zero-click-pizza-order.html
======
Finnucane
"Domino's mobile app which will count down 10 seconds before sending an order
for the customer's favorite pizza or previous order."

My favorite pizza? If it can get me a pizza from Franny's in Brooklyn in 30
minutes, I'd be pretty impressed.

